# Now available! IK Multimedia Announces MODO BASS 2



## IKMultimedia (Mar 24, 2022)

*Adding fretless and double-bass models, enhanced performance controls and a brand-new Patterns section*





IK Multimedia announces *MODO BASS 2.0*, the next-level edition of IK’s award-winning physically modeled bass virtual instrument, adding 8 new basses, including new fretless and upright options, a brand-new patterns section with thousands of grooves, advanced performance controls and more ways to enter the MODO BASS world.

Producers know how important it is to have a great-sounding bassline. Now MODO BASS 2.0 offers even more realism and the stunning sounds of sought-after electric and double basses being played by master musicians, all with the convenience of a plug-in virtual instrument.

*A Limitless Variety*

MODO BASS 2.0 includes the 14 original iconic basses plus 8 exciting new ones, for a total of up to 22 basses included to cover any style of music. There are 6 new electric models featuring 2 legendary fretless basses plus 2 double-bass instruments. And with the power of MODO BASS synthesis, users can turn any standard 4-string electric bass into a 5- or 6-string bass for unmatched sonic options.

*Fretless Freedom*

Want to give bass tracks a lift? Try going fretless with MODO BASS 2. There’s *Fretless Jazz*, inspired by the iconic Jaco Pastorius’s customized Jazz Bass with its instantly recognizable tone and dynamics. And *Fretless Bass Man*, inspired by Pino Palladino’s famous StingRay, delivers that iconic sound to your studio. Plus MODO BASS 2 now offers the ability to turn any of the 18 available electric basses also into a fretless model (and the fretless models into fretted basses as well).

*Double Basses Are Here!*

MODO BASS 2 now adds 2 double basses to the collection. Choose *Rockabilly* for old-school slapping styles or *Upright Studio* for that classic jazz sound. A premiere for MODO BASS physical model synthesis, the new double basses are modeled in their own studio space with a selection of movable mics and a piezo signal that can be blended in and then run through MODO’s stomps and amps as desired. And finally, a pair of stereo room mics lets users mix in the perfect ambient room sound.

*The Home Base for Basslines*

The new PATTERNS section offers thousands of patterns and smart filters to browse by genre, song section, length, time signature and more. It’s easy to audition any one and find exactly what’s needed, whether it’s the backbone of a full song or just a handy solo lick to lead into the next song section. All patterns were performed by top professional bass players with a groove and feel in MODO BASS that are virtually indistinguishable from the real thing.

*Enhanced Performance*

The PLAYSTYLE section in MODO BASS 2 has been enhanced and now benefits from IK’s latest advances in playing style subtleties and control. With MODO BASS 2’s ultra-realistic pluck technique comes new advanced algorithms for pick and slap articulations that’ll breathe life into standard MIDI files lifting the low end and the music to new heights.

*Try It for Free

MODO BASS 2 Custom Shop* will also available as a free software program that can be downloaded by anyone and comes with one of the world’s most popular basses, the ‘60s P-Bass. At any time within the program, users can add new basses à la carte, make their purchase and expand their bass collection in minutes. All new basses instantly become available for making music and include the option of going fretless.

*The Mojo of MODO*

Still the first and only virtual instrument that models the entire process of generating and playing bass sounds, MODO BASS recreates each string’s response to the action of the “player" and the interaction of the string with the fingerboard, body and pickups of the bass instrument. Then using IK’s analog modeling expertise, the amp and effects of an electric bass rig are added to the sound chain.

All of this gives MODO BASS a playability that is simply unmatched by any other bass program and the ability to create sound in real-time providing the ever-changing, hyper-realistic sound music needs to reach the next level. And since the program isn’t sample-based, there’s more hard-drive space available for completing each masterpiece.

*Pre-order Pricing and Availability

MODO BASS 2* will ship in April 2022* and is available now for preorder from the IK Multimedia online store and from IK authorized dealers worldwide:


*MODO BASS 2 CS* Free – includes 1 bass. The purchase of any additional bass à la carte adds the fretless feature and the full suite of patterns.
*MODO BASS 2 SE* $/€149.99** – an accessibly priced version with 4 basses including the new Punk Bass.
*MODO BASS 2* $/€299.99 – the full version with 22 basses including all 8 new ones. Also available for $/€199.99 as a crossgrade to all IK users owning any IK products $/€99.99 and up.
*Individual MODO BASS Basses *$/€69.99 each – available to CS and SE users.
*MODO BASS 2 + MODO DRUM 1.5 bundle* $/€399.99 – includes all 22 basses and 13 kits. Special crossgrade and upgrade pricing available starting from $/€199.99.

*Exclusive for MODO BASS 1 Users*

All owners of MODO BASS 1 can upgrade to MODO BASS 2 for a limited time for only $/€149.99.

_*From now until release, everyone who purchases MODO BASS 2 full (including crossgrade) or SE will immediately receive a download of MODO BASS 1 of the same version and their MODO BASS 2 version as soon as it becomes available.

**All pricing excluding taxes._


For more information about *MODO BASS 2* or to see it in action, please visit:


www.ikmultimedia.com/modobass2 and www.ikmultimedia.com/modobass2/video


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 24, 2022)

_Sigh.

*unzips pants*_

Here, just take my wallet.


----------



## JamelaBanderson (Mar 24, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> _Sigh.
> 
> *unzips pants*_
> 
> Here, just take my wallet.


Um, where do you keep your wallet?


----------



## PerryD (Mar 24, 2022)

Definitely on my list. Modo bass 1 has been my favorite for E bass since it first came out. I think for upright bass, it will be interesting to see how it compares to Ample upright.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 24, 2022)

JamelaBanderson said:


> Um, where do you keep your wallet?


Get your mind out of the gutter. I’m wearing cargo shorts with zipper pockets.


----------



## JamelaBanderson (Mar 24, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter. I’m wearing cargo shorts with zipper pockets.


Glad you clarified. Most people wear jeans or sweats.


----------



## JPF_Music (Mar 26, 2022)

Take my wallet! xD


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 26, 2022)

JamelaBanderson said:


> Glad you clarified. Most people wear jeans or sweats.


Yes, well most people aren’t as dad fashion forward as I am!


----------



## HCMarkus (Mar 26, 2022)

Love MODO Bass 1, but am looking forward to a demo of MB2 with acoustic emulation exposed. 
Don't want to unzip pants until I hear it.


----------



## lychee (Mar 26, 2022)

Yes, demos are better than words.


----------



## pcohen12 (Mar 26, 2022)

@IKMultimedia Exciting stuff - congrats on the imminent v2 release! Do you have any info on when the limited time upgrade price for v1 owners expires?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 27, 2022)

@IKMultimedia ,

Looking forward to MODO BASS 2. 

It would be very helpful if you post some audio/video of the MB2 before it is released so we get an idea of how much better it sounds compared to MB1, and also enjoy the new MB2 Fretless, and Acoustic models. 

Thanks.


----------



## Eckoes (Mar 27, 2022)

pcohen12 said:


> @IKMultimedia Exciting stuff - congrats on the imminent v2 release! Do you have any info on when the limited time upgrade price for v1 owners expires?


Also interested in when the upgrade price expires.

I would think there would at least be a continuing discount for V1 owners. Maybe not half price but…They’re not going to make us pay full price, right?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Mar 28, 2022)

Eckoes said:


> Also interested in when the upgrade price expires.
> 
> I would think there would at least be a continuing discount for V1 owners. Maybe not half price but…They’re not going to make us pay full price, right?


The upgrade pricing is for MODO BASS 1 users and there will be upgrade pricing available after the introductory period. I don't have a specific end date for the pricing though, note we plan to release MODO BASS 2 in April though.


----------



## Phaedraz (Mar 29, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> The upgrade pricing is for MODO BASS 1 users and there will be upgrade pricing available after the introductory period. I don't have a specific end date for the pricing though, note we plan to release MODO BASS 2 in April though.


Will the upgrade price remain the same after the introductory period as it is during that period?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Mar 29, 2022)

Phaedraz said:


> Will the upgrade price remain the same after the introductory period as it is during that period?


I do not have a specific date for the end of the introductory price, only that it is for a limited time.


----------



## PerryD (Apr 9, 2022)

I use Modo Bass 1 on just about everything. I am hoping Modo 2 fretless & acoustic basses will be as good. Ample Upright is going to be hard to beat. I pre-ordered and with my Jam Points it was just over $100. I _*do*_ wonder why the acoustic basses have not had demos yet? Maybe they are still messing with those models...


----------



## lychee (Apr 11, 2022)

*IKMultimedia*, I don't understand your business methods.

Let's forget the subject of your products at the prices displayed without taxes already discussed.
On the other hand, we also pointed out to you the fact of providing us promotional videos or audios without being able to hear the said new basses.

So, do you want to sell us your product or not?
Although I'm a fan of Modo Bass, I'm not the type to buy a plugin without listening to the content.

Or if you want, give me the upgrade and I'll make demos for you to present.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 11, 2022)

I don't understand why the upgrade price for owners of V1 would be time limited...


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 12, 2022)

lychee said:


> *IKMultimedia*, I don't understand your business methods.
> 
> Let's forget the subject of your products at the prices displayed without taxes already discussed.
> On the other hand, we also pointed out to you the fact of providing us promotional videos or audios without being able to hear the said new basses.
> ...


You do not have to preorder, we've stated from the go that there will be a CS (free) version that you can use to try it if you wish. We have posted two videos where you can hear the content, not dissimilar to other products that are on preorder. Again, if this is not enough that's well within your rights to have that opinion and to wait for release/demo/etc.



Patrick de Caumette said:


> I don't understand why the upgrade price for owners of V1 would be time limited...


It is a pre-order price. There will still be an upgrade path/price but 149.99 is a limited time offer for upgrading.


----------



## PerryD (Apr 13, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> You do not have to preorder, we've stated from the go that there will be a CS (free) version that you can use to try it if you wish. We have posted two videos where you can hear the content, not dissimilar to other products that are on preorder. Again, if this is not enough that's well within your rights to have that opinion and to wait for release/demo/etc.
> 
> 
> It is a pre-order price. There will still be an upgrade path/price but 149.99 is a limited time offer for upgrading.


I pre ordered. Are the acoustic basses demoed in the videos? I must have missed them.


----------



## PerryD (Apr 13, 2022)

PerryD said:


> I pre ordered. Are the acoustic basses demoed in the videos? I must have missed them.


Ah. There is a brief demo at 1:02 in this video. Not as exposed as I would have hoped. I'm still happy with my pre order.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 13, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> You do not have to preorder, we've stated from the go that there will be a CS (free) version that you can use to try it if you wish. We have posted two videos where you can hear the content, not dissimilar to other products that are on preorder. Again, if this is not enough that's well within your rights to have that opinion and to wait for release/demo/etc.
> 
> 
> It is a pre-order price. There will still be an upgrade path/price but 149.99 is a limited time offer for upgrading.


So even though owners of MODO1 own already more than half the content of MODO2, there is a temporary offer that is half of what MODO1 cost, and it will soon be over half of MODO1's cost...?!
I'll pass


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Apr 13, 2022)

is there a discount on modo bass 1?


----------



## clisma (Apr 13, 2022)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> So even though owners of MODO1 own already more than half the content of MODO2, there is a temporary offer that is half of what MODO1 cost, and it will soon be over half of MODO1's cost...?!
> I'll pass


This. Love v1, but no.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 14, 2022)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> So even though owners of MODO1 own already more than half the content of MODO2, there is a temporary offer that is half of what MODO1 cost, and it will soon be over half of MODO1's cost...?!
> I'll pass


If you trivialize MODO BASS 2 and think it's just new basses, sure you might think that way. But it is more than new basses.

Do you have not only the new basses but fretless versions of all 22 basses in MODO BASS 1 (or fretted versions of the new fretless basses you don't have now)?

Do you have 1500 patterns in MODO BASS 1?

Do you have the fully rebuilt play styles in MODO BASS 1?

Even if you just want the new basses and you paid double what the upgrade costs (~$300) as you claim, you paid more per bass (almost $3 more per bass...). And you didn't get those fretted/fretless options, advanced play style algorithms, nor 1500 patterns to use with them... 

Not to mention that unless you were completely new to IK, MODO BASS 1 was at least crossgrade-priced and on top of that JamPoints are used on most transactions to bring the price down further. They can also be applied to the upgrade pricing.

I'm understand you feel entitled to a lower price than the upgrade price, but I don't think that making things up about MODO BASS 2 is the right way to say that.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 14, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> is there a discount on modo bass 1?


MODO BASS 1 is no longer sold.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 14, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> is there a discount on modo bass 1?


Yes, 79€ at best service


----------



## lychee (Apr 15, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> If you trivialize MODO BASS 2 and think it's just new basses, sure you might think that way. But it is more than new basses.
> 
> Do you have not only the new basses but fretless versions of all 22 basses in MODO BASS 1 (or fretted versions of the new fretless basses you don't have now)?
> 
> ...


I think that if Modo Bass 2 struggles to convince some, it's also because of its demo (yes sorry, contrary to what I said there is a demo).
The ideal demo would have been small excerpts from solo bass sets, like those for version 1 in soundcloud format on the site.
There, we have a video which does not allow to appreciate the quality of the novelties, because drowned in a whole orchestra and not put forward enough.
I think that if IK would have played on the "wow!" effect, by presenting us impressive technical demos, the question of the price of the upgrade would have become secondary.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 15, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> MODO BASS 1 is no longer sold.


You can still get it on some resellers, here for example very cheap:





__





Produkt nicht mehr lieferbar | bestservice.de


Produkt nicht mehr lieferbar




www.bestservice.de





That is why I will definitely wait for the upgrade for a sale, Modo 2 WILL come down as all the other ones have (Modo 1 on the link I posted 79 € and not even marked as sale......).

Hard to advertise the prize of something new as justified with upgrade prizes higher then the sales prizes for the version before if evrybody knows the long term marketing strategies with sales as sure to come as the sun will come up evryday after the night has gone


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 15, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up, authorized dealers aren't supposed to sell outdated software and if you think you're getting the same thing for less because an older currently discontinued version is available for a blowout price, I don't think you're making the point you think you are making


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 15, 2022)

lychee said:


> I think that if Modo Bass 2 struggles to convince some, it's also because of its demo (yes sorry, contrary to what I said there is a demo).
> The ideal demo would have been small excerpts from solo bass sets, like those for version 1 in soundcloud format on the site.
> There, we have a video which does not allow to appreciate the quality of the novelties, because drowned in a whole orchestra and not put forward enough.
> I think that if IK would have played on the "wow!" effect, by presenting us impressive technical demos, the question of the price of the upgrade would have become secondary.


It is a preorder. The full suite of demos etc would be available at release. This is not uncommon with preorders nor unique to IK.

As always, you are welcome to wait. You can demo using the free version when available as well.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 15, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> Thanks for the heads up, authorized dealers aren't supposed to sell outdated software


If you’re referring to Modo bass 1 as outdated software, all your resellers are selling it, and several with large discounts


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 15, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> MODO BASS 1 is no longer sold.


If we’re going to split hairs, you can’t buy Modo Bass 2 either. You can just send money to IK in the expectation of something that has the name Modo Bass 2 attached to it turns up sometime.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 16, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> Thanks for the heads up, authorized dealers aren't supposed to sell outdated software and if you think you're getting the same thing for less because an older currently discontinued version is available for a blowout price, I don't think you're making the point you think you are making


Wow, the only month ago revolutionary (dont remember all the other superlatives IK has for it) software becomes:



> outdated software


So quick....

Wonder what your devellopers think about that marketing man statement.....

Sorry, hard to take you serious with claims like that......


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 16, 2022)

I think Peter does more harm than good with his unnecessarily combative approach to promoting IK. If dealers are selling old licences, that is presumably because IK sold them the licences a while back and they now need to offer them at a discount to not be saddled with virtual stock.

If dealers are selling product for which they need to obtain licences from IK, then that is something under IK's control and can, if dealers are really not supposed to sell "outdated" product, can simply refuse (and the buyer is then refunded). If that's not the case, maybe somebody in sales support needs to update Peter on the actual situation.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 16, 2022)

If Modo bass 2 isn’t sold anywhere, and you can only preorder it from ik, not selling Modo bass 1 would be really stupid, it should still generate considerable money, a lot more than the ik store which nobody european in their right mind would ever use. Also Several people bought Modo drum license after 1.5 was released and got 1.0, and the support answer was ”too bad”, so it’s clearly normal.


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 16, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> If Modo bass 2 isn’t sold anywhere, and you can only preorder it from ik, not selling Modo bass 1 would be really stupid


I think it's like the ST4 preorder: they will ship you Modo Bass 1 in the meantime. It's not clear on the product page but it seems it was mentioned in the press release.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 16, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> I think it's like the ST4 preorder: they will ship you Modo Bass 1 in the meantime. It's not clear on the product page but it seems it was mentioned in the press release


Yea but that would mean nobody sells Modo bass except ik until 2 is released, no money from any retailers until that, would make no sense


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 16, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> I think it's like the ST4 preorder: they will ship you Modo Bass 1 in the meantime. It's not clear on the product page but it seems it was mentioned in the press release.


So they will ship you outdated software  ?


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 16, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> So they will ship you outdated software  ?


Yes, yes, they will.


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 16, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Yea but that would mean nobody sells Modo bass except ik until 2 is released, no money from any retailers until that, would make no sense


I think you've stretched my point too far. I'm just saying that IK is shipping Modo Bass 1 to customers – it's not that they've stopped selling it completely in the run up to the v2 launch. But Karl points out: according to Peter, they are apparently shipping outdated software.


----------



## PerryD (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm glad I am not a developer. Modo Bass 1 was a unique & well received product. I'm sure a lot of work has gone into Modo Bass 2 in the past couple years. IKM can be a confusing company at times, especially concerning upgrades. Lurssen Mastering, Sunset Studio Reverb, Hammond B-3x, Amplitube and Modo Bass get a lot of use in my projects. With my upgrade and Jam points, I did the pre order for Modo Bass 2 for just above $100. Maybe I can sell Modo Bass 1 for $50.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 16, 2022)

PerryD said:


> Maybe I can sell Modo Bass 1 for $50.


I don't think so. If I recall correctly, a license that has been upgraded can't then be sold. But check with IKM to be sure.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 21, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> I don't think so. If I recall correctly, a license that has been upgraded can't then be sold. But check with IKM to be sure.


You would need the product that gives upgrade eligibility in your account. If you have a crossgrade version, you'd need a 99.99+ product registered in your account. IK Support can look directly at an account and answer questions specifically about your products/situation/etc directly.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 21, 2022)

@IKMultimedia will there be any new videos or exposed sound demos coming during the pre-order period?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 21, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> @IKMultimedia will there be any new videos or exposed sound demos coming during the pre-order period?


We're working on some material right now.


----------



## timbit2006 (Apr 22, 2022)

I'm happy to see it'll only be an extra 50 for the upgrade to both Modo Drum and Modo Bass but damn I really wish buying IK didn't feel like gambling. For all we know Total Studio 4 might come out in a few months and we'll have bought all the stuff individually at a price higher than the whole bundle.

Does the new bass lineup come with any new lower tunings? I have to use a pitch shifter with the 5 string to get death metal low bass, it works fine but it's not playable in real time because of the delay.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 22, 2022)

Price is OKish with Jam Points. Wish they'd at least matched their last sale price for MODO bass 1 - 79.99 USD/ EUR as a pre-order price for MODO Bass 1 owners.

Or perhaps we wait a while and just buy Modo Bass 2 at that price?

How long will this "Pre-order" price last anyway, can we expect some audio demos and/ or a walkthrough before the pre-order pricing ends?

Will the loyalty pricing for Modo Bass 1 owners stay the same for the upgrade?


----------



## Tag (Apr 22, 2022)

Glad to see this topic here. I am a rather new customer. I bought MODO Bass 1 in January 2022 - so not much more than three months now. I found a bug quite early, wrote it in the IK forums, where I was told that this is no support forum _(not quite getting why there is a forum then ...)_. Then I started a ticket and got no response for three or four weeks. I had to tag IK on Twitter asking if it's normal to wait so long for a reply to a bug report. Got a reply, though. They told me that they forwarded it to the tech section or so - cannot find the tweet anymore, argh!

And then MODO Bass 2 came out. I commented their announcement on Twitter if there will be still bug fixes for v1 then. They replied with _"There will be MODO Bass 2 CS and a fair upgrade price"_. I re-asked what about future bug fixes - no reply so far.

And now I am reading this thread, which seem to show that IK abandoned MODO Bass 1? If this is so: what should this teach me as a really new customer now?

Question again: will there be at least bug fixes for v1 in the future or did you really abandon a product and just gave it another version number and sell it as a new product?

Thanks for your answer! (=


----------



## Bman70 (Apr 22, 2022)

Tag said:


> And now I am reading this thread, which seem to show that IK abandoned MODO Bass 1? If this is so: what should this teach me as a really new customer now?


One takeaway is that, when they have great sale deals, it's old stuff on the way out. 

I also bought M. Bass late last year... you mean it's buggy and not supported? I haven't even used it yet, certainly not shelling out $150 for bugbass #2.


----------



## Tag (Apr 22, 2022)

Bman70 said:


> you mean it's buggy and not supported?


There is a bug where it does not save the _let ring_ settings in the proejct file. I set it up for CC64 - so everytime I open a project which uses CC64 for letting the string ring, I first have to set it up again for each instance. It's quite annoying.

Not sure what you mean with _not supported_ - MODO Bass 1 runs nicely in Reaper so far, though _(except this mentioned bug - which also exists in other DAWs)_.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 23, 2022)

Looking forward to the release of *MODO BASS 2* any day next week.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Looking forward to the release of *MODO BASS 2* any day next week.


Don’t go getting yourself in trouble again. 😂


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 23, 2022)

MODO BASS is supported. We have a support team that uses a ticketing system to assist customers. They can be reached directly from our web site. Our forum is indeed not a support forum, a forum is a terrible mess of a medium for direct technical support. Our forum is for user-to-user communication and general announcements, news, updates, and the like.


----------



## Tag (Apr 24, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> MODO BASS is supported.


Thanks for your reply. Does this mean that bugs will still be fixed in MODO Bass v1?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 25, 2022)

Tag said:


> Thanks for your reply. Does this mean that bugs will still be fixed in MODO Bass v1?


I'm not sure for how long because it is still the current version (since 2 isn't out). IK Support could give you a more precise answer.


----------



## flampton (Apr 27, 2022)

Unfortunately release has been moved to sometime in May


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 27, 2022)

flampton said:


> Unfortunately release has been moved to sometime in May


Errrrrrghhh! I pre-ordered thinking how great it would be to sneak MODO 2 onto my upcoming album.

Consumers use announced release dates to strategize their purchases. Promising release dates for unready libraries is a play that ought to be banned from every developer's playbook.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 27, 2022)

Sorry that you're disappointed but sometimes things happen in development that are unexpected. We wouldn't just hold it back for no reason, we found something that wasn't up to our standards (thus it would not be up to yours) and will have MODO BASS 2 out to you as soon as it is ready.


----------



## timbit2006 (Apr 27, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> Sorry that you're disappointed but sometimes things happen in development that are unexpected. We wouldn't just hold it back for no reason, we found something that wasn't up to our standards (thus it would not be up to yours) and will have MODO BASS 2 out to you as soon as it is ready.


Can you respond about my prior question please. Naturally I'd assume since it's very frequently asked for in various forums I'd hope it made its way into MODO Bass 2 but not hearing an outright answer on a yes or no question has me quite worried.


timbit2006 said:


> Does the new bass lineup come with any new lower tunings? I have to use a pitch shifter with the 5 string to get death metal low bass, it works fine but it's not playable in real time because of the delay.


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 27, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> sometimes things happen in development that are unexpected


No one understands that better than me, but it's for that very reason I NEVER prematurely promise release dates. I may announce the estimated release time frame I am aiming for, but out of respect for my customers, I never promise or announce a release date until what I am releasing is 100% finished and ready for sale.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm glad I didn't rush to Pre-order MB2.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 27, 2022)

It isn't going to be THAT much longer.

Also, I thought I answered here but have answered elsewhere for sure that the lowest note will be drop A.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 27, 2022)

Polkasound said:


> No one understands that better than me, but it's for that very reason I NEVER prematurely promise release dates. I may announce the estimated release time frame I am aiming for, but out of respect for my customers, I never promise or announce a release date until what I am releasing is 100% finished and ready for sale.


I'm glad that works for you. Every company is different. I look forward to comparing notes when we cross the next quarter century in business


----------



## chopin4525 (Apr 27, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> I'm glad that works for you. Every company is different. I look forward to comparing notes when we cross the next quarter century in business


Less shades more upright bass demos, thanks!


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 27, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> I look forward to comparing notes when we cross the next quarter century in business


The only notes I hope to have a quarter century from now will be whatever I've scribbled on the tiki bar napkins at my Florida retirement condo.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 27, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> It isn't going to be THAT much longer.
> 
> Also, I thought I answered here but have answered elsewhere for sure that the lowest note will be drop A.


Do we have any info yet how long the upgrade price will last? I would love to pick this up, but it would be first week of May before I'd have the funds.


----------



## PerryD (Apr 27, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Do we have any info yet how long the upgrade price will last? I would love to pick this up, but it would be first week of May before I'd have the funds.


Hopefully any intro price discount will be as flexible as the release date... :/


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 28, 2022)

Polkasound said:


> The only notes I hope to have a quarter century from now will be whatever I've scribbled on the tiki bar napkins at my Florida retirement condo.


Fair point, I will be "too old for this ****" in a quarter century as well. Let's just clink our prune juice glasses together at that time instead.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Apr 28, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Do we have any info yet how long the upgrade price will last? I would love to pick this up, but it would be first week of May before I'd have the funds.


You should still be safe, especially since the release date got a little "flexible" as mentioned above. Perhaps I can encourage the intro pricing date to be a little loosey goosey too, at least into early May.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 28, 2022)

Back on topic. Peter, is there much you can share with us on the below topics?

Is the ability to dial in the desired amount of string rattle/buzz one of the new performance controls? Will there be audible procedural/triggerable noises such as fingers sliding across strings between notes, player breath or audible string mutes at the end of notes?
What kind of articulations will be available on the upright bass models? Just pluck?
Can you share any details around the changes made to the slap & pop modeling?


----------



## timbit2006 (May 2, 2022)

Is there any news on when the release and end of intro pricing will be?
I'm genuinely excited for the upgrade. I hope eventually IK takes it a step further and models every individual colour of Rickenbacker bass!


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 3, 2022)

We have targeted this month and as soon as possible so it shouldn't be too much longer. I've forwarded the request to keep the intro pricing live for the upgrades too.


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 3, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Back on topic. Peter, is there much you can share with us on the below topics?
> 
> Is the ability to dial in the desired amount of string rattle/buzz one of the new performance controls? Will there be audible procedural/triggerable noises such as fingers sliding across strings between notes, player breath or audible string mutes at the end of notes?
> What kind of articulations will be available on the upright bass models? Just pluck?
> Can you share any details around the changes made to the slap & pop modeling?


I have relayed these to the team as I'm not 100% sure on all of them, stay tuned.


----------



## DJiLAND (May 3, 2022)

I thought the upgrade was expensive at first, but when I think about it, I've come to realize that other libraries typically charge over $100 per instrument.
As IK says, this doesn't seem like a bad deal.
The pattern presets aren't appealing to me, but the two double basses and fretless are enough to make me consider an upgrade.
I'm going to go upgrade, but I wish we had more info before launch and offer ends.


----------



## dnblankedelman (May 3, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> We're working on some material right now.


Quick piece of customer feedback: as a MODO BASS 1 customer (and MODO Drums), the key thing that has held me back from upgrading is the lack of this material. My buying decisions are strongly influenced by how the instrument sounds, and if I can't clearly hear a product (for example the new acoustic bass...) I'm not likely to purchase. It would be great to see material like this before the launch/upgrade pricing concludes.


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 4, 2022)

There's always the option of trying the product when the CS version is available. I will relay your comments to the team, too.


----------



## dnblankedelman (May 4, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> There's always the option of trying the product when the CS version is available. I will relay your comments to the team, too.


Thanks. Will the same launch/upgrade pricing be available then?


----------



## ohernie (May 4, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> There's always the option of trying the product when the CS version is available. I will relay your comments to the team, too.


I'm a long-term customer and owner of V1. Just because my comments don't fall in the "atta boy" category, that doesn't mean they aren't valid. Please forward them to the "team" also.


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 5, 2022)

dnblankedelman said:


> Thanks. Will the same launch/upgrade pricing be available then?


I have relayed this request to the team, to leave intro pricing available at least for upgrading.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 5, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> I have relayed this request to the team, to leave intro pricing available at least for upgrading.


When is intro pricing over? I'm purchasing later tonight ideally.


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 5, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> When is intro pricing over? I'm purchasing later tonight ideally.


You'll be fine tonight for sure, or tomorrow. We're finalizing the things that were found that delayed the intended release date so you still have a little time before release. And the intro pricing won't change until at least the release or shortly after.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 5, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> You'll be fine tonight for sure, or tomorrow. We're finalizing the things that were found that delayed the intended release date so you still have a little time before release. And the intro pricing won't change until at least the release or shortly after.


Alright, great. I already have some fretless parts written in my mind!

...It's probably too late to do a feature request, but I'm sure a lot of us would find a "Power Chord" or "Bar chord" fingering keyswitch mode to be incredibly useful. That's really the only tedious thing I've found with programming MODO so far.


----------



## Quasar (May 5, 2022)

I really like MODO bass. I also have no desire to complain about the upgrade price, but am merely offering feedback to IKM that at an upgrade price of $150, I will continue to be a happy user of MODO Bass v1.


----------



## axb312 (May 5, 2022)

Quasar said:


> I really like MODO bass. I also have no desire to complain about the upgrade price, but am merely offering feedback to IKM that at an upgrade price of $150, I will continue to be a happy user of MODO Bass v1.


I concur


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 5, 2022)

Thanks for the feedback. We couldn't offer it for less than the < $19/bass (or pennies per pattern), basically the same or less than some charge for a single instrument, as that would be an insult to the folks who put an incredible amount of additional research and work on MODO BASS 2.

And that doesn't even factor in the 30% in JamPoints most loyal users would have, bringing that price down even further.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 5, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We couldn't offer it for less than the < $19/bass (or pennies per pattern), basically the same or less than some charge for a single instrument, as that would be an insult to the folks who put an incredible amount of additional research and work on MODO BASS 2.
> 
> And that doesn't even factor in the 30% in JamPoints most loyal users would have, bringing that price down even further.


I'm hoping that most of the pushback is due to the lack detailed information and sound demos and that upon seeing/hearing all of that, we will all be in agreement.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 8, 2022)

Happy MODOr's day???
Please. There is still a few hours.


I just finally pre-ordered it+MODO Drum 1.5.
Turns out putting it off was a bad idea as the Canadian economy is seemingly crashing, it was 5 more dollars today than when I checked on Thursday.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 8, 2022)

I'm a bit confused here, does this mean I have to wait until MODO Bass is released before I get my MODO Drum 1.5 key?


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 10, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> I'm a bit confused here, does this mean I have to wait until MODO Bass is released before I get my MODO Drum 1.5 key?


Please check with IK Support if you have not done so already, they can check your account directly. Thanks!


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Joe_D (May 10, 2022)

Thanks for providing the demo of the fretless and upright basses.

While the fretless doesn't sound bad, to my ears it is definitely lacking the iconic "mwah" sound that fretless basses are known for. There's a small hint of it, but not nearly as much as a real fretless (I play fretless). 

I'd imagine it's a hard thing to model, since it's caused by the string interfering with the fingerboard, as well as the damping effect of the flesh of the fingertip. I'm guessing and hoping that IKMultimedia will improve the "mwah" sound over time -- it's a brand-new product, after all.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 10, 2022)

Alright so now when is MODO strings coming out? I wonder if it will be called MODOHarmonik


Joe_D said:


> While the fretless doesn't sound bad, to my ears it is definitely lacking the iconic "mwah" sound that fretless basses are known for. There's a small hint of it, but not nearly as much as a real fretless (I play fretless).
> 
> I'd imagine it's a hard thing to model, since it's caused by the string interfering with the fingerboard, as well as the damping effect of the flesh of the fingertip. I'm guessing and hoping that IKMultimedia will improve the "mwah" sound over time -- it's a brand-new product, after all.


That's exactly what I was noticing but it's hard to explain lol. Fretless has that sort of mystic sound to it that will no matter what be impossible to replicate but at the very least I can now write the fretless lines and send them off to a legit bassist and have them do a perfect job of exactly how I'd hope it to be interpreted. 

I'm pretty damn excited reguardless. This will be a lot of fun to play around with and use in songs.


----------



## dnblankedelman (May 11, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


>



Yay, thank you for posting this.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 12, 2022)

Joe_D said:


> Thanks for providing the demo of the fretless and upright basses.
> 
> While the fretless doesn't sound bad, to my ears it is definitely lacking the iconic "mwah" sound that fretless basses are known for. There's a small hint of it, but not nearly as much as a real fretless (I play fretless).
> 
> I'd imagine it's a hard thing to model, since it's caused by the string interfering with the fingerboard, as well as the damping effect of the flesh of the fingertip. I'm guessing and hoping that IKMultimedia will improve the "mwah" sound over time -- it's a brand-new product, after all.


It looks like the demo was using round wound strings, which might explain it. I think the sound you're describing requires using flat wound strings (which is an option in the original MODO bass).


----------



## chopin4525 (May 12, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


>



Love it but dang the upright demo was too short for me to judge... lol!


----------



## Monkberry (May 12, 2022)

The Studio Upright sounds pretty decent. The Rockabilly doesn't interest me but that demo in general just sounds like slop, lol. The audio demos show some promise with the Jaco bass. I already paid for the preorder upgrade from the full MODO Bass 1 and I'm pretty sure I won't be disappointed. If something's not right I'm sure IK will listen to our complaints within reason, of course.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 16, 2022)

Is there any chance about information on the release date?


----------



## axb312 (May 16, 2022)

Pls. don't trivialize @IKMultimedia


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 16, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> Is there any chance about information on the release date?
> I just got the pleasant surprise that all of my IK downloads expired when I just went to look to see if the keys for MODO drum 1.5 were there. My god I love IK Multimedia... Oh well. I'm feeling personally spitetful here about it so I guess its time to load up the review gun. There is no reason to limit your initial download of a product. IK has some very shady and quite frankly shitty entrapment business tactics that deserve to be exposed to new customers before they decide to purchase. This is a really great way to treat loyal customers. I've been an IK customer for less than 2 years and I've already been burned twice.


If you upgraded to MODO DRUM 1.5 upon release you shouldn't have to redownload everything. There's an FAQ specifically about this available on the IK FAQ section: https://www.ikmultimedia.com/faq/index.php?id=1428


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 16, 2022)

[edit - taken care of]

I replied to your PM requesting the information I need in order to escalate your issue. I will happily forward that when I receive it. Thank you.


----------



## jih64 (May 16, 2022)

Hey IKMultimedia dude, is that you Peter? and if so, always Peter or possibly another IK dude at times?


----------



## KMcHattie (May 16, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm glad I didn't rush to Pre-order MB2.


I did and I am annoyed. I understand things happen but I was getting excited to get it. I love v 1.5 and can't wait for the grooves. Hurry up IK!


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 20, 2022)

We're getting close. Here's the PATTERNS section for you in the mean time:


----------



## Monkberry (May 20, 2022)

Looking forward to this release. Bring it on, baby!!


----------



## HCMarkus (May 20, 2022)

I just paid the money for the upgrade. I do love MODO Bass and am interested in the new models and excited for Apple Silicon Native operation.

As for the patterns, the thing I hope to have available is repeating 1/8 and 1/4 notes for those rock tunes clients want me to produce without paying a bass player. I want that connection between the strikes that real basses provide when being repeatedly attacked by a metal head, essentially a strike arpeggiator where I play the notes in real time, and the patterns do the picking for me, perhaps with a CC controlling picking intensity.


----------



## axb312 (May 20, 2022)

When is the pre-order pricing on up to?


----------



## muziksculp (May 22, 2022)

Hi @IKMultimedia ,

So, any chance MB2 will be released this month ? 

Thanks


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 23, 2022)

axb312 said:


> When is the pre-order pricing on up to?


At least to the release, I will see if it can be extended further but no guarantee of success there.



muziksculp said:


> Hi @IKMultimedia ,
> 
> So, any chance MB2 will be released this month ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that's the plan.


----------



## lychee (May 23, 2022)

You plugin developers, you can't consult each other so that each of you comes out with a deal dispatched to each month.
There, all the good deals all fall at the same time, I'm not Croesus, I'm telling you!


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 23, 2022)

lychee said:


> You plugin developers, you can't consult each other so that each of you comes out with a deal dispatched to each month.
> There, all the good deals all fall at the same time, I'm not Croesus, I'm telling you!


This would have been last month, so for that I apologize to your wallet and sanity. I could say it took a toll on my sanity too, but you all are anticipating this and are suffering through having to be very patient and for that I thank you.

Even you, Croesus


----------



## PerryD (May 25, 2022)

Some bonus Jam Points for the people who pre-ordered Modo Bass 2 in March would be nice.  If the Joe Chiccarelli plugin is as good as Sunset Sound and Lurssen Mastering, that will be my next purchase. I need to try the demo version.


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 26, 2022)

*MODO BASS 2** is now available!*


----------



## Monkberry (May 26, 2022)

Hooray!! Completely painless installation. I need to read the manual. Doesn't appear to be a way to drop the E string on the upright to D. Sounds good though.


----------



## Home Studio 87 (May 26, 2022)

Did you plan to make Groove (Midi) libraries ?


----------



## rrichard63 (May 26, 2022)

I did not pre-order but this morning I see a "Modo Bass 2" in my IK Product Manager, ready to install and activate. Is this a free CS version of the product? If so, I think it should be labelled as such. If not, why is it there? Thanks in advance!

EDIT: never mind. It's listed in my account on the IK website as "Modo Bass 2 CS". It just appeared there; I didn't do anything to ask for it.


----------



## IKMultimedia (May 26, 2022)

Home Studio 87 said:


> Did you plan to make Groove (Midi) libraries ?


It is day one and we have 1,500+ patterns to start but I've also been relaying suggestions for more in the future and have already suggested we should do packs. Thanks!


rrichard63 said:


> I did not pre-order but this morning I see a "Modo Bass 2" in my IK Product Manager, ready to install and activate. Is this a free CS version of the product? If so, I think it should be labelled as such. If not, why is it there? Thanks in advance!
> 
> EDIT: never mind. It's listed in my account on the IK website as "Modo Bass 2 CS". It just appeared there; I didn't do anything to ask for it.


Correct, the free CS products are in all IK accounts. You can install and authorize them if you wish or you can leave them there if you are not interested too. For many MODO BASS 2 CS will be a great way to use their MODO BASS 1 models in M1 native form, for example. Some folks also just want to pick up a single bass or just use the free one.


----------



## jih64 (May 27, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> and have already suggested we should do packs.


That could be a good thing, packs for MODO Drum might be a good thing also.

MODO BASS 2 so far is excellent, loved MODO BASS (1), and 2 is certainly no disappointment, sounds awesome. Congrats on the release IK


----------



## muziksculp (May 27, 2022)

I don't own MODO Drum, so How good is MODO Drum 1.5 , and what's special about it ? 

I see a $199. price that includes the upgrade to MODO Bass 2, and includes MODO Drum 1.5. , so I'm curious if it is worth buying this bundle, or just upgrade my MODO Bass 1 to ver 2 for $149. ?


----------



## Trash Panda (May 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I don't own MODO Drum, so How good is MODO Drum 1.5 , and what's special about it ?
> 
> I see a $199. price that includes the upgrade to MODO Bass 2, and includes MODO Drum 1.5. , so I'm curious if it is worth buying this bundle, or just upgrade my MODO Bass 1 to ver 2 for $149. ?


Hey, Mr. Sculp! This is really subjective, to be honest. MODO drums have replaced every dry drum library I use. The only others I use at this point are those recorded in situ on a scoring stage/studio in an orchestral setting.

Some, like me, will swear by MODO drums and bass to replace all other sample libraries of their type. Others who have a different ear have a differing opinion. Your best bet is to install the free version, have a play with it, and determine if access to the other kits is worth $49 to you. I think it's a tremendous value if you're already getting MODO Bass 2.


----------



## PerryD (May 27, 2022)

I was inspired to record a Texas Requiem this morning. Modo Bass 2 Fretless Jazz with some chorus added. I thought it was appropriate for the piece. I will probably orchestrate an alternate version but this was kind of spontaneous.


----------



## muziksculp (May 27, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Hey, Mr. Sculp! This is really subjective, to be honest. MODO drums have replaced every dry drum library I use. The only others I use at this point are those recorded in situ on a scoring stage/studio in an orchestral setting.
> 
> Some, like me, will swear by MODO drums and bass to replace all other sample libraries of their type. Others who have a different ear have a differing opinion. Your best bet is to install the free version, have a play with it, and determine if access to the other kits is worth $49 to you. I think it's a tremendous value if you're already getting MODO Bass 2.


Thanks Mr. T Panda. 

Are the MODO Drums completely modelled, (no samples at all) ?

You are tempting me to get MODO Drum. Especially they are priced at $199.99 if purchased separately, but in for the same price I get them with the MODO Bass 2.


----------



## Polkasound (May 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I see a $199. price that includes the upgrade to MODO Bass 2, and includes MODO Drum 1.5. , so I'm curious if it is worth buying this bundle, or just upgrade my MODO Bass 1 to ver 2 for $149. ?


That's the route I went. If you own MODO Drum, then you may know that it still operates like samples whereas you can only work with the drums they give you. So MODO Drum definitely benefits by having more kits. And the upgrade to MODO Bass 2 seems worth it based on the few minutes I noodled around with it. I haven't had time to dig into it yet.



muziksculp said:


> Are the MODO Drums completely modelled, (no samples at all) ?


The cymbals are sampled. The rest is 100% modeled.


----------



## muziksculp (May 27, 2022)

Polkasound said:


> That's the route I went. If you own MODO Drum, then you may know that it still operates like samples whereas you can only work with the drums they give you. So MODO Drum definitely benefits by having more kits. And the upgrade to MODO Bass 2 seems worth it based on the few minutes I noodled around with it. I haven't had time to dig into it yet.
> 
> 
> The cymbals are sampled. The rest is 100% modeled.


Thanks. 

OK, I got the bundle (MODO Bass 2 + MODO Drum 1.5) for $199.99.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (May 28, 2022)

Is MODO BASS 2 CS similar to MODO DRUM 1.5 so that you can't hide the bass models you don't own and have to scroll all the way to the back to access the ones you do?


----------



## stigbn (May 30, 2022)

I like the sound of the upright basses and I like the new patterns, they are a nice starting point for my own edits. But I'm not so happy about the fretless. Too compare, I have Trillian and I much prefer the fretless sound on that.


----------



## GGaca (May 31, 2022)

Can i have both: MODO Bass 1 and MODO Bass 2 CS on PC and use them simultaneously?


----------



## lychee (May 31, 2022)

I have a question in the same order, is that by having Modo Bass 1 and by installing CS, does the bass of the V1 be added to the engine of the V2 under CS?


----------



## Markrs (May 31, 2022)

lychee said:


> I have a question in the same order, is that by having Modo Bass 1 and by installing CS, does the bass of the V1 be added to the engine of the V2 under CS?


Just tested this. If you install MODO Bass 2 CS you see all your MODO Bass 1 basses, and those that come with MODO Bass 2 are locked


----------



## lychee (May 31, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Just tested this. If you install MODO Bass 2 CS you see all your MODO Bass 1 basses, and those that come with MODO Bass 2 are locked


Cool, now the question is, do V1 owners get their basses with the sound enhancements of V2?
I think so, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Markrs (May 31, 2022)

lychee said:


> Cool, now the question is, do V1 owners get their basses with the sound enhancements of V2?
> I think so, but I could be wrong.


The original MODO Bass VST remains, and can be used on another track in your DAW, so you can easily compare and see if you can hear the differences.

Features that were introduced in MODO Bass 2 are disabled, such as using Fretless on any bass.


----------



## lychee (May 31, 2022)

Thank you for your answers Markrs.

The V1 already offered a good package of bass, I don't know if I'm going to do a complete update because what I have is enough for me.
On the other hand, with the new option of buying the basses by the piece is interesting, and maybe I would take the two acoustic models.


----------



## Markrs (May 31, 2022)

lychee said:


> On the other hand, with the new option of buying the basses by the piece is interesting, and maybe I would take the two acoustic models.


Sadly, buying 2 à la carte comes out on a few Euros less than the full upgrade price. 

Given the price of each model and that there are 22 of them, I could see them doing a group buy in the future where you buy one and get the rest free if enough people buy into it.


----------



## lychee (May 31, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Sadly, buying 2 à la carte comes out on a few Euros less than the full upgrade price.
> 
> Given the price of each model and that there are 22 of them, I could see them doing a group buy in the future where you buy one and get the rest free if enough people buy into it.


Yes I just saw that, it would actually be safer to take the update.

The problem is that I have 3 plugins to upgrade / update with good promotions at the moment (Modo 2, Arturia V9 and Reason 12), and I'm poor.


----------



## Markrs (May 31, 2022)

lychee said:


> Yes I just saw that, it would actually be safer to take the update.
> 
> The problem is that I have 3 plugins to upgrade / update with good promotions at the moment (Modo 2, Arturia V9 and Reason 12), and I'm poor.


They will do a sale at some point, normally a pretty good one. Depends how important it is to have it sooner. With so many good bases in MODO Bass 1 I am happy to wait.


----------



## HCMarkus (May 31, 2022)

Had I known CS would bring Apple Silicon Native compatibility to my MODObass 1 models, I might have passed, or delayed, purchase of 2. Alas, I spent the $$$ before the release date and before I saw any indication CS would allow use of my MODObass 1 models.

Oh well!

MB2 does have some interesting new features, and the new models will be fun to try out as time goes along. And I don't really begrudge sending a few extra dollars to IK, as MODObass 1 has been a mainstay for me.

For those dissatisfied with the MODObass 2 fretless sound, have you played with the mod wheel? It adds the characteristic fretless "wow". I haven't experimented with it much to date, but it might just be what you are looking for.


----------



## PerryD (May 31, 2022)

stigbn said:


> I like the sound of the upright basses and I like the new patterns, they are a nice starting point for my own edits. But I'm not so happy about the fretless. Too compare, I have Trillian and I much prefer the fretless sound on that.


I prefer Ample Upright Bass to the new ones in Modo. The fretless basses are at least flexible to work with.


----------



## zzz00m (May 31, 2022)

IK has recommended that all MODO Bass 1 users upgrade at least to MODO Bass 2 CS, as version one will no longer be getting any updates or fixes...


----------



## AceAudioHQ (May 31, 2022)

zzz00m said:


> IK has recommended that all MODO Bass 1 users upgrade at least to MODO Bass 2 CS, as version one will no longer be getting any updates or fixes...


that's why I'm asking if you can hide all the models you don't own, it was extremely annoying in modo drum 1.5 that you couldn't so I went back to the previous version


----------



## Markrs (May 31, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> that's why I'm asking if you can hide all the models you don't own, it was extremely annoying in modo drum 1.5 that you couldn't so I went back to the previous version


No, you can't hide Basses that you don't own


----------



## MarcusD (May 31, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> _Sigh.
> 
> *unzips pants*_
> 
> Here, just take my wallet.


It's good job you're in the States (I assume). In the UK this could be construed as unsheathing something old and leathery...

* slowly backs away from the thread *

MODO 2 looks very cool.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (May 31, 2022)

Markrs said:


> No, you can't hide Basses that you don't own


That's so stupid, even amplitube can hide components you don't own. Modo Bass 1 forever then.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 31, 2022)

does anyone know if its possible to add user patterns to the pattern system in there?


----------



## lychee (May 31, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> does anyone know if its possible to add user patterns to the pattern system in there?


Yup !


----------



## dyross (Jul 16, 2022)

Does anyone know if old models, such as the Rick, have any improvements in this update? Are the amps and effects updated?


----------



## KMcHattie (Jul 16, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> *Adding fretless and double-bass models, enhanced performance controls and a brand-new Patterns section*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MODO bass 2 is a huge disappointment. I do like the bass sounds and they are an improvement over Modo Bass 1.5. Where it fails is the patterns. ToonTracks' EZ bass is so superior that you shouldn't have even tried to compete. The patterns in MODO Bass 2 don't change based on key, so they're useless. The last thing I want to spend all of my time on, when writing, is transposing bars in my DAW. I can't believe you couldn't just do it like EZ bass. So it's a useless feature and the only thing I was hoping would work right. I definitely feel like I WAY over paid for the upgrade because of this.


----------



## thewavesamongus (Jul 16, 2022)

KMcHattie said:


> MODO bass 2 is a huge disappointment. I do like the bass sounds and they are an improvement over Modo Bass 1.5. Where it fails is the patterns. ToonTracks' EZ bass is so superior that you shouldn't have even tried to compete. The patterns in MODO Bass 2 don't change based on key, so they're useless. The last thing I want to spend all of my time on, when writing, is transposing bars in my DAW. I can't believe you couldn't just do it like EZ bass. So it's a useless feature and the only thing I was hoping would work right. I definitely feel like I WAY over paid for the upgrade because of this.


Thanks for your thoughts on this. I was on the verge of buying, now I need to rethink it.


----------



## dyross (Jul 16, 2022)

KMcHattie said:


> MODO bass 2 is a huge disappointment. I do like the bass sounds and they are an improvement over Modo Bass 1.5. Where it fails is the patterns. ToonTracks' EZ bass is so superior that you shouldn't have even tried to compete. The patterns in MODO Bass 2 don't change based on key, so they're useless. The last thing I want to spend all of my time on, when writing, is transposing bars in my DAW. I can't believe you couldn't just do it like EZ bass. So it's a useless feature and the only thing I was hoping would work right. I definitely feel like I WAY over paid for the upgrade because of this.


Do you feel like the sound is better on the existing models? Amps / effects?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 16, 2022)

I agree the pattern engine is just so so. I view it as a place to keep some patterns related to bass, nothing more. After that its up to me to mangle them. EZ bass may have better automatic pattern generation features, I have no idea...but I will just say that the real strength of ModoBass is the actual bass sounds. If you are looking for automatic bass part creation, EZ Bass sounds like the one to get. If you want impressive bass sounds, including all manner of modeling manipulation to various bass models, including upright bass now too...go for Modo Bass.

Trasnpose is not that easy either, I don't know how its done in EZ Bass, but transposing a part on a bass will often mean playing it completely differently. You can't just transpose it up or down and assume it will be a realistic transposition. To play it differently requires bass-knowledge and intelligence wired into the software to make a transposition that is actually credible. 

The approach in ModoBass would be to take the patterns you like. Transpose them to new keys in your DAW, applying bass-knowledge as needed to change how they are played...and then import them into ModoBass again. It would be a one time operation for the specific patterns/grooves you like, then after that they would be in ModoBass available in several different keys for you. 

Still, I have heard a lot of nice things about EZ Bass part generation capabilities, so if you're looking for automatic stuff like that..it very well may be the better of the two, but I'd take ModoBass sounds over EZbass sounds


----------



## HCMarkus (Jul 16, 2022)

I play my bass lines. MODO Bass responds very nicely.


----------



## zzz00m (Jul 16, 2022)

MODO Bass sounds very nice if you are "playing" the bass. Lots of bass models and options for them!

I also have EZbass 2, which is very nice, but is aimed more for songwriting, and has a great pattern library for that purpose!


----------



## dyross (Jul 16, 2022)

zzz00m said:


> MODO Bass sounds very nice if you are "playing" the bass. Lots of bass models and options for them!
> 
> I also have EZbass 2, which is very nice, but is aimed more for songwriting, and has a great pattern library for that purpose!


I’m an EZbass user who loves the sound but fights with the playability. Do you find MODO sounds better?


----------



## zzz00m (Jul 16, 2022)

dyross said:


> I’m an EZbass user who loves the sound but fights with the playability. Do you find MODO sounds better?


That comes down to the age old samples vs. modeling debate. As with modeled pianos, the playability of modeled instruments seems to be favored over the authenticity of sampled sounds, i.e., Pianoteq. https://www.modartt.com/pianoteq

But in the end the sound quality will really come down to your skill with mixing. And I really doubt that the casual listener would know the difference!


----------



## HCMarkus (Jul 16, 2022)

zzz00m said:


> That comes down to the age old samples vs. modeling debate. As with modeled pianos, the playability of modeled instruments seems to be favored over the authenticity of sampled sounds, i.e., Pianoteq. https://www.modartt.com/pianoteq
> 
> But in the end the sound quality will really come down to your skill with mixing. And I really doubt that the casual listener would know the difference!


I produced a track earlier this year. Played bass on MODO Bass, then the client had a real bassist replace my part. Except, wherever the real guy messed up, I just put my MODO Bass part back in. REALLY HARD to tell the difference solo'd. In the mix, only my hairdresser knows for sure where the model slots in.


----------



## zzz00m (Jul 16, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> In the mix, only my hairdresser knows for sure where the model slots in.


Exactly!


----------



## dyross (Jul 16, 2022)

Can anyone say for certain whether or not MODO Bass 2 brings any improvements if you just have MODO Bass 1 models? Are the models themselves improved? Are the effects updated from Amplitube 5?

Reason I'm asking is I'm considering buying an old MODO 1 license for cheap because I don't need the other models, but wondering if I'd be getting much.

On the "What's new" tab, this is all they say (in reference to the question above):



> Enhanced performance​The PLAYSTYLE section in MODO BASS 2 benefits from IK’s latest advances in playing style subtleties and control. With MODO’s ultra-realistic pluck technique comes advanced algorithms for pick and slap articulations that’ll breathe life into standard MIDI files and take your music to new heights.



Not nothing, but not a lot, either.


----------



## NuNativs (Jul 16, 2022)

How are the Fretless models with this?


----------



## HCMarkus (Jul 16, 2022)

For me,MODO Bass 2 was something I wanted to do for Apple Silicon Native operation. That was my primary reason to upgrade. I was, and am still happy with the v1 models and playability. If I hadn't really wanted AS compatibility, I'm not sure I'd have ponied up for v2. 

After I paid the money for the update, it was revealed there would be a free V2 version I could use my v1 models with. Oh well, I've used the heck out of this VI, so I don't mind sharing a little wealth with IK.

I'm sure I'll use the stand up bass and fretless models here and there. Just haven't really had a need to do so to date.


----------



## dyross (Jul 16, 2022)

@HCMarkus @zzz00m @Dewdman42 (or @IKMultimedia)

I'm strongly considering getting this, but just saw this info on programming slides in MIDI: https://cgi.ikmultimedia.com/ikforum/viewtopic.php?t=17253

Specifically:



> Legato Slide. You choose the trigger for this on the Control page, using either a keyswitch or a MIDI controller. If you play in legato mode (i.e., you hit a new note while another note is held down), the bass slides up to the new note and stays there for as long as the note’s held down. [...]
> 
> • This works only for sliding up and down, not down and then up. In other words if you hit a new note that’s lower in pitch than the note being held down, there’s no slide.



Can someone confirm that it is not possible to do a Legato Slide down (if you haven't slid up first)? This seems like a huge limitation and will mess up my workflow, as using pitchbend for slides is not really going to work for me from Dorico.

EDIT: Just remembered that I have MODO Bass 2 CS so I was able to test, and _yes_ you can do a slide down. Don't know what that post was referring to, unless it was just something specific to MODO Bass 1...


----------



## lychee (Jul 17, 2022)

dyross said:


> Can anyone say for certain whether or not MODO Bass 2 brings any improvements if you just have MODO Bass 1 models? Are the models themselves improved? Are the effects updated from Amplitube 5?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is I'm considering buying an old MODO 1 license for cheap because I don't need the other models, but wondering if I'd be getting much.


IK improved the sound, you can find some video comparisons here and there on youtube, maybe it's better, but it's not like night and day in terms of differences.



You can take Modo Bass 1 without problem, it's still a value.
The only downside that I would criticize Modo Bass (1 & 2) is its too clean side.
It lacks noise, in particular slipping on the strings when changing playing position, as in a Scarbee plugin for example.
The new acoustic basses also don't seem to have the string sound that can buzz like the real thing.


----------



## HCMarkus (Jul 17, 2022)

dyross said:


> @HCMarkus @zzz00m @Dewdman42 (or @IKMultimedia)
> 
> I'm strongly considering getting this, but just saw this info on programming slides in MIDI: https://cgi.ikmultimedia.com/ikforum/viewtopic.php?t=17253
> 
> ...


Looks like the referenced post is referring to two slides... up then down again after releasing the higher key. Glad you were able to confirm what you need (single slide down) quickly.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Jul 17, 2022)

dyross said:


> @HCMarkus @zzz00m @Dewdman42 (or @IKMultimedia)
> 
> I'm strongly considering getting this, but just saw this info on programming slides in MIDI: https://cgi.ikmultimedia.com/ikforum/viewtopic.php?t=17253
> 
> ...


You can do a slide down on Modo Bass 1 too. You just need to have enough frets below. i.e, if you play C# on A string, you can only slide down 4 semitones. If you play on E string, you can slide down 9 semitones.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Jul 17, 2022)

The free CS version was announced from day one and the information stated it would load all your v1 basses. We did not add it later, just to clarify what I'm seeing above.


----------



## dyross (Jul 19, 2022)

Has anyone else found that slides are, to describe it a bit plainly, slow? When I play guitar / bass, I can slide a whole octave along a string in the span of a grace note. Other libraries allow this, too.

However, with MODO bass 2, even with full velocity of target note, slides are very slow. This is surprising given the fact that this is modeled, not sampled. Any workarounds? Any way to do a grace from below, or down out?


----------



## HCMarkus (Jul 19, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> The free CS version was announced from day one and the information stated it would load all your v1 basses. We did not add it later, just to clarify what I'm seeing above.


I guess just missed it then. Just to clarify, was that from Day 1 of the Pre-Order Period? Or when it was a released? Thanks.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Jul 20, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> I guess just missed it then. Just to clarify, was that from Day 1 of the Pre-Order Period? Or when it was a released? Thanks.


From the initial announcement/preorder.


----------



## Flyo (Jul 20, 2022)

How can we make a slide on ModoBass? (Up or down)


----------



## ahobakachan (Aug 4, 2022)

My favorite bass right now, but it's a shame there's no tapping in MODO Bass, hammer on doesn't work on the first note and if I'll try to put a very quick note before it's still doesn't sound I wish it could. I think it's the only lack I found.


----------

